# My Vision In Gold



## hylights (Nov 26, 2013)

I went to see a mini today, I have wanted a palomino my whole life. But I have always taken home the needy, in my youth in 4-h it was the naughty ponies dumped on the 4-h club when no one could get anywhere with them, the old ex ranch horse who was loosing weight when retired and needed a home. The Standardbreds retired from the track. The pony left tied to a tree with no water because the kids who grew up with her had forgotten her for so long she was severely dehydrated. The crazy, untrained mini mares who had never been touched. I never got to choose them or their color,I just stepped in and helped out and I learned a lot from them and benefitted from the learning.

But I have now decided I don't need to keep a full sized horse, and have placed my last 2 in homes where they are loved and well cared for.

The overgrown mini mare who I absolutely adored the most ( the kids pony) the people I gave her to 4 yrs ago adore her and won't part with her. So I decided hey why not look for a mini horse just because you want one?

So today I went to see, a 4 yr old mini just because I wanted him, the Palomino stallion I dreamed of since I was a little girl, in miniature  just like my first Breyers model 40 years ago.

I'll get things ready for him and bring him home this weekend, welcome Jazzy Jasper, my "Vision In Gold"


----------



## atotton (Nov 26, 2013)

Congrats. Very handsome gold boy.


----------



## Mona (Nov 26, 2013)

He's beautiful...congratulations!


----------



## chandab (Nov 26, 2013)

Congrats! Nothing beats a good palomino.


----------



## Danielleee (Nov 29, 2013)

Beautiful boy! I'm also still waiting on my palomino! haha one day


----------



## chandab (Nov 29, 2013)

Danielleee said:


> Beautiful boy! I'm also still waiting on my palomino! haha one day


Just had to say, I have my palomino, so I'm waiting on my buckskin.


----------



## lucky seven (Nov 30, 2013)

Beautiful boy! There is never a bad time to find the one you want.

I have my chestnut, now I would love to have an appy, then a bay.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 30, 2013)

Congrats Very handsome guy. We also got our Palomino dream stallion in 2010

I wouldn't part with him. love the color


----------



## MiniNHF (Dec 2, 2013)

Beautiful boy you found there!


----------



## markadoodle (Dec 9, 2013)

Jasper is a very good boy and I am so happy you two found each other.


----------



## whitney (Jan 30, 2014)

He is beautiful. My favorite color too.


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 30, 2014)

He is so pretty I love golden palomino


----------

